# So i got a 5 Gallon Aqueon tank



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

im looking for a few ideas on how to stock the tank. The reason i got this type is due to my limited space. Hopefully when and if more space come available i will upgrade. But on my stocking idea i dont plan on puuting only one betta, but then again i dont plan on putting goldfish,sharks or alligators in it lol. Im thinking one of the following combos 2 dwarf gourami's, 2-4 guppies, or 2-3 red pilates and maybe a few ghost or red cherry shrimp mixed in.

here is the setup i have one 3 inch plant,2 8 inch plants and a 5 inch, oraments i have a tiny bridge and a turtle.am i over crowding. 

i posted a picture in the members gallery.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cute tank, I would suggest maybe a betta with a couple of dwarf frogs or dwarf cories.


----------

